# xmas & New Year



## captgray (Dec 5, 2010)

Any one fancy a game between xmas and new year kent area providing the weather is ok.
West Malling my club has 2 courses

Capt Gray


----------



## Leftie (Dec 5, 2010)

Subject to weather, date and whether I have just had my knee surgery or not, I would love to join you Capt'n. 

Haven't played either of your track's for many a year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2010)

i could well be up for this, let me know a date you have in mind and ill confirm. i cant beleive i have 4 days off between christmas and new year and HID has gone and booked the same days off so we "can spend time together"...


like i wanna do that... silly woman!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2010)

Weather (and time off) permitting I could be up for a game also.
But not if it's hovering around 0 degrees


----------



## PieMan (Dec 8, 2010)

Like others, weather permitting I could be tempted! I am off in between Xmas and New Year - although have a couple of family things lined up on a couple of those days; can't remember which - and on 4th Jan.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ditto, just depends on the weather.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2010)

What's the snow like down your way captgray, in Croydon all out r courses are closed still under 3/4 inches minimum and with temps overnight sitting at -3 on average, and days being 4 at best it's not melting quick enough. I am meant to have a boxing day texus scramble but at this rate I dont see it happening


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I've just been told what days I am off over Christmas/New Year.
Basically it's 25th/26th and Monday 27th December. Working all the others.
So theoretically the only day I could play is the 27th


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 9, 2010)

Potentially available for this, depends on injury as I have tweaked my back sparring last night and it is a tad sore. Will advise towards christmas eve as to the situation.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I've just been told what days I am off over Christmas/New Year.
Basically it's 25th/26th and Monday 27th December. Working all the others.
		
Click to expand...

BH! I'm glad I don't work for your outfit! we shutdown for the week, plus loads of us take xmas eve off.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2010)

Viscount, are you in part time employment or semi retired?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2010)

No good asking him, he won't remember.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2010)

So it's semi retarded.

 Not sure if it's just me but it seems gone are the day where jobs break for the Christmas period, or very little at least. Christmas has fast become a 2 day bank holiday, where as ten years ago it was a week off


----------



## captgray (Dec 9, 2010)

I will ask club tomorrow about mon 27th what sort of time would peopel liike to play
G


----------



## Leftie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would suggest late a.m. Graham.  

This would give your club members time to get out of our way and would give us time to assess weather conditions etc before we leave home.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 10, 2010)

I would suggest late a.m. Graham.  
This would give your club members time to get out of our way and would give us time to assess weather conditions etc before we leave home.
		
Click to expand...

Unusually good thinking from the vertically challenged one


(Suggest 11.30 kick off at latest to ensure we get round)


----------



## captgray (Dec 11, 2010)

Dear Friends West Malling courses will be open on 27th but no bar or catering. I dont mind but suggest 28th if we want sustinance etc. I will be playing 27th anyway if people want to join me.

Graham


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am easy either day, makes no odds.


----------



## captgray (Dec 11, 2010)

well Murph we will see what people say ?
Where do you play ?

G


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 11, 2010)

I play in Watford, but am happy to travel to play somewhere new, and take the opportunity to annoy new people I have never met.

Doubt I'll have a driver by then though. Is it a short course?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm happy either day, although a bacon roll and coffee before would be a bonus, either way I'm easy


----------



## JustOne (Dec 11, 2010)

Pencil me in for some Christmas cheer if it's not raining/snowing or freakish tornado!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 12, 2010)

Bloody fair weather golfers


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 12, 2010)

As I say, I can only play on the 27th as I'm working the following day.
If a bacon roll is preferable to 4 hours spent on a golf course with me then I will fully understand and promise not to cry.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 12, 2010)

Smiffy or bacon roll, smiffy or bacon roll? 


Sorry mate the jury is out, can I come back to ya


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 12, 2010)

Would be 27th for me aswell as like old boy I am opening up on the 28th.

Will advise about the injury situation nearer the time but currently, I feel like I have run a marathon with Dawn French riding piggy-back.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel like I have run a marathon with Dawn French riding piggy-back.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  That picture will haunt me all day


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 12, 2010)

Would be 27th for me aswell as like old boy I am opening up on the 28th.

Will advise about the injury situation nearer the time but currently, I feel like I have run a marathon with Dawn French riding piggy-back.
		
Click to expand...

That's just wrong on so many levels


----------



## Leftie (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel like I have done a marathon with Dawn French riding piggy-back.
		
Click to expand...

 Are you sure?

Not saying that you are particularly circumferentially enhanced Jon, just Dawn


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 12, 2010)

Leftie get off that dam fence and just say it will ya lol


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 13, 2010)

PMSL at that picture!

Seriously not doing bad at the moment, Im acting as a training partner for a mate who has a white-collar boxing fight early in the new year so doing plenty of sparring plus also early morning runs, fitness is improving for sure.

Just want this twinge in my back to go away.


----------



## captgray (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok folks  Monday 27th dec seems to be the day

11am-- West Malling Golf course  
Â£25 with me choice of 2 courses  ill get cards for both courses NO CLUBHOUSE OPEN NO DRINK OR FOOD.
Bring Coffee etc.

If you msg me back with rough numbers we dont have tee times
and handicaps etc.

Graham


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 13, 2010)

Oddsocks  99% to be confirmed Monday next week - handicap smiffy


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 13, 2010)

NO CLUBHOUSE OPEN NO DRINK OR FOOD.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Dec 13, 2010)

If a bacon roll is preferable to 4 hours spent on a golf course with me then I will fully understand..
		
Click to expand...

4hrs? You're gonna walk off after 11 holes?


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 14, 2010)

NO CLUBHOUSE OPEN NO DRINK OR FOOD.
		
Click to expand...

 

Click to expand...

No shortage of decent pubs within a couple of minutes for anyone wanting a post-match pint of festive cheer.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I may be around if you have room for one more.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I'm up for it.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I'm in, but don't fancy temps, or snow, or playing with any of the numpties going I've met before (hello guys nice to see you again, honest?).


----------



## PieMan (Dec 14, 2010)

NO CLUBHOUSE OPEN NO DRINK OR FOOD.
		
Click to expand...

Will see if I can find my old camping stove, frying pan, kettle and gas bottle and I'll rustle us up some bacon / sausage sarnies and tea / coffee in the car park! Will be just like old times in the West car park at Twickenham!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*




			I'm in, but don't fancy playing with any of the numpties going I've met before (hello guys nice to see you again, honest?).
		
Click to expand...

I've been booted out in favour of a bacon roll so you're safe


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

ah dont be like that miffy, there there it will all be better soon. 

if it makes you feel better metcheck are not filling me with faith.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Smiffy, I thought you could do the 27th? If you're not there, then flip it, I'll play with anyone!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*




			Smiffy, I thought you could do the 27th? If you're not there, then flip it, I'll play with anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Weather permitting, I will be there.
I was trying to boost your confidence. You stood a good chance of beating the bacon roll. Would have been close, I think it would have held you off until the 17th, but a win is a win.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Anyone still hopeful after today? Took a walk over my place today and the snow was halfway up the pins  !!!


----------



## captgray (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Dear Friends
rain will be coming and it is another week away.
Can I please have those who could be coming on the monday 27that West Malling to let me know please. I will go over on xmas eve anyway if there is doubt it is happening I will drive over on the monday at 8 and let people know if it is not on if people give me their phone nos.
Also if anyone wants a game on the tuesday I ma available as well.
God Bless
Graham


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

If it's a go, I'll be there.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I'm still suffering with my cold. Had the bloody thing now for over 3 weeks and it seems to be getting worse.
Ache all over and feel like shite.
If I'm feeling OK and the weather is not too bad I will still be there


----------



## Leftie (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Hopefully I should be able to make it Graham but won't know for sure until nearer the day as it depends on whether my son goes back to Southampton Sunday/Monday/Tuesday. 

If I can't make Monday, Tuesday might be on.

Will be in touch when I know more.

I think that most of us are only about an hour away so a post about conditions before 9am if that is possible would be ideal for most.  Only those coming from further away might need a call.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Graham... will it likely be on temps?


----------



## captgray (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

We dont normally we have temp green on the 2nd hole of one course as we are rebuilding and putting drainage in.
There is a possibility of  maybe one or two remembering last year but we dont play off mats and one course there was a couple.
Graham


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*




			Graham... will it likely be on temps?
		
Click to expand...

It'll probably be under 12" of snow, why worry now?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

True, could be a bit snowy 

I'm in if it's playable.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Im in too, as long as it's playable.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*




			We dont normally we have temp green on the 2nd hole of one course as we are rebuilding and putting drainage in.
There is a possibility of  maybe one or two remembering last year but we dont play off mats and one course there was a couple.
Graham
		
Click to expand...

So in answer to the question, was that a yes?


----------



## captgray (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I dont know we dont normally I said the spitfire course the second hole is a temp green as they are redoing green.
last year after the snow there were a couple including that one
G


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Sorry chaps, just had to rearrange a family get-together for that day so I am unfortunately out. If you manage to play have a good one.


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Same as Pieman, I am out of this as I have had a family event put in the diary without consultation!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

would love to play but as much as i want to i can only see two outcomes.

1) Snowed off
2) ...... barely playable on a shed load of temps.

Fair play to any of you guys braving the weather though, hope you have a good game, Me... ill be tucked up indoors, log fire blazing with good food and cold beer.



See you in june when its in better condition


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Profuse apologies but I'm currently suffering from a severe cold/flu and seeing the Metcheck forecast of -4 degrees on Monday has also prompted me to pull out of this proposed meet.
I appreciate all your efforts in trying to arrange this captgray and hopefully we will get a chance for another game at your club in the New Year as I haven't played West Malling yet despite it being fairly close to me.
Apologies again.
Rob


----------



## rickg (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*




			Profuse apologies but I'm currently suffering from a severe cold/flu
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll be feeling better in a jiffy!! 

Sorry...couldn't help it.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I'm going to have to drop out as H.I.D has planned a trip to broadstairs to see friends. 

Judging by the way the snow/ice is lingering around here, you will be very fortunate to play on Monday.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

I drove down to Sittingbourne yesterday. Snow every where.

Minus 2 today. Can't see the big thaw happening over night.

I'm out.

Hopefully we'll find another date when it is warmer.


----------



## captgray (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

hi everyone no way tomorrow
the ground everywhere is snow
Sorry hope to arrange another time
God Bless
Graham


----------



## Leftie (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Thanks for letting us know Graham.

Obviously disappointed but also a bit glad as it would have been a little bit too cold - even for me


----------



## JustOne (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Damn! I was soooooo looking forward to freezing my nuts off!





Shame.(not)


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: xmas &amp; New Year*

Sorry to hear it didn't go ahead but fair play for trying. Our course is apparently open today but I can't see it being great.


----------

